# Do you refrigerate...



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

Peppers, onions, potatoes? My friend came over for dinner and was surprised that I put this stuff in my fridge. I had never thought about it, but they aren't refrigerated at the store, are they? I suppose it could be some habit I picked up from my mother, but I don't know what proper storage is!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Potatoes and onions no. I think you aren't supposed to refrigerate potatoes. I don't recall.

I sometimes refrigerate peppers, and sometimes put them in the fruit bowl.

I never refrigerate tomatoes.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Potatos and onions- No
Peppers- Yes
Tomatos- If they are really ripe, yes. If they are a little firm, no.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I do. I refridgerate everything except garlic. If I had extra space, like a potato bin, or a place to put baskets... I'd put onions and garlic and potatoes all in a dark cupboard. But I dont have the room, so they go in the fridge. Except for the garlic.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

yes
except I hang my garlic

When the fridge is too full, I keep the potatoes & onions in a cool dark place.


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Of those I put tomatoes, peppers and onions after they have been partially used in the fridge. Onions in general and potatoes go in a dark cool space in the pantry.

I have to keep my sliced bread in the fridge here too ( some people think that's weird)


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

potatoes, onions, and tomatoes - no
peppers yes

I am pretty certain that I read that potatoes are not to be kept in the frig. On the package of tomatoes if you are buying them at the store I believe it puts the optimal temp at like 55. Refrigerating totally screws with the texture.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I keep my onions, potatoes, and garlic in my pantry. I'm not sure if it matters for onions and garlic, but potatoes change flavor once refridgerated. If I cut the onion, it goes in the fridge.

I keep peppers in the fridge and tomatoes out unless they are very very ripe and I won't get to use them within the next day or two. The tomatoes taste best if they haven't been refridgerated.


----------



## SuperMama (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

We don't eat peppers, and we don't refrigerate potatoes or onions (except for partial onions). Potatoes do change flavor if they're refrigerated. We keep ours in a cupboard. If we bought enough I suppose we could keep them in our unheated basement, but we use them up before they go bad and it's a pain to walk down there.

Don't store potatoes and onions together, though, because they each offgas something that causes the other to spoil more quickly.

dar


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Tomatoes get mealy if they get too cold.
Potatoes, onions, peppers are not refrigerated either.


----------



## SuperMama (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

I refrigerate onions and peppers but not potatoes.


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuperMama* 
If I had a dark, cool panty

I think you can get one at Victoria's Secret...

(I couldn't resist!)


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm so glad I asked, I'd never heard this about potatoes!

I also keep my bread in the fridge... most people think it's weird, but it keeps longer in the summer!

What's the deal with potatoes and onions being together???


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

Hey onions will turn the potaos brown nd the potatos make the onions go bad! Its nasty!


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

I was just wondering this myself. We don't have a pantry though, so I'm not sure where I"d keep it if I didn't keep it in my fridge (unless in the garage maybe?) I do find my tomatoes to get mealy though. And we don't eat a lot of potatoes.

Just wondering though, does it bring bugs around to have stuff out? I think I got spooked after this summer when we had a major fruit fly invasion because of bananas left on my counter. It was HORRIBLE. I had to start putting the bananas in the fridge and it made them awful, so we stopped eating bananas. That was only in the summer though. And our house is very clean, so that wasn't the problem. anyway, that's what makes me scared of leaving stuff out. But we do live in the south, so the summers get brutally hot.


----------



## KnittingShaker (Oct 16, 2005)

Onions = no

Potatoes = no

Garlic = no

Peppers = yes, but not always


----------

